# Brookies and rainbows



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Fished an unmentionable with my girlfriend over the weekend along with a couple lakes stocked with trout. We just fished from the bank because I'm still working on getting her into some waders. I used mostly spinners while she used wax worms and crawlers. This is the 3rd time I've taken her fishing and she just absolutely loves it. She missed a few brookies but ended up catching a chubby 14 inch rainbow which ended up being the biggest fish of the trip. I also missed some really nice brookies but between the 2 of us we caught 2 rainbows and 6 brookies averaging around 10 to 11 inches. Over the next couple days we fished a few lakes and caught a few smaller brook trout and some rainbows averaging 11 to 12 inches. On our way to go fishing one evening we saw what we thought was a dog running down the road but it ended up being a fox with dinner in its mouth. Judging from the color and the shape of its tail I think it may have been a muskrat. Overall we had a great trip and look forward to going back.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nice catch and nice capture with the camera.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Ahem... See what I'm talking about @Trout King? :lol:


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Don't be jealous Puny- you'll have your chance in August


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> Ahem... See what I'm talking about Trout King? :lol:


Yeah, well I guess he doesn't understand. Often times women/girls will act like they are interested in fishing, sports, hunting, or whatever "their man" is interested in. This takes place in the "girlfriend" stage. Once they get you hooked (into long term, or marriage) they can turn, suddenly fishing, hunting, or hobby time disappear. Suddenly, "I'm going fishing", turns into, "May I please go fishing, I promise I will (insert chore or kiss a$$ act)", to gain rare permission to fish, hunt or partake in hobbies....

Luckily, after a few years of marriage my wife hasn't turned....*yet*. Of course, when we met I laid it out that all I do for hobbies is hunt and fish (and she would never stop me). She never showed much interest other than the occasional boat ride or reading on the bank while I fished, she has fished, but never really got into it. She thinks trout fishing small swamp streams and winter steelheading is cruel and unusual torture, though I love it.

I have seen the downfall many buddies who I used to hunt and fish with all the time. Many of them are lucky to get out every couple months as their wives basically hold their testes in their purse, only occasionally freeing them for a hour here or there of fishing or other hobbies. Truly sad.....:lol: 

Nice knowing ya BM! PT, I guess you are looking for another fishing partner?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Daaang! I was just busting his chops a little. You didn't have to dip him molten lava... 



Trout King said:


> I guess you are looking for another fishing partner?


Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Big Medicine said:


> Fished an unmentionable with my girlfriend over the weekend along with a couple lakes stocked with trout. We just fished from the bank because I'm still working on getting her into some waders. I used mostly spinners while she used wax worms and crawlers. This is the 3rd time I've taken her fishing and she just absolutely loves it. She missed a few brookies but ended up catching a chubby 14 inch rainbow which ended up being the biggest fish of the trip. I also missed some really nice brookies but between the 2 of us we caught 2 rainbows and 6 brookies averaging around 10 to 11 inches. Over the next couple days we fished a few lakes and caught a few smaller brook trout and some rainbows averaging 11 to 12 inches. On our way to go fishing one evening we saw what we thought was a dog running down the road but it ended up being a fox with dinner in its mouth. Judging from the color and the shape of its tail I think it may have been a muskrat. Overall we had a great trip and look forward to going back.
> View attachment 321072
> 
> View attachment 321073


Great post and pictures!
Did you happen to be in the UP?
My wife loves to fish and is my best friend, so I feel doubly blessed.
By the way, I’m still in search of that elusive and rare species known as the “loaf of bread” trout:lol:


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

You guys are brutal- she does like to fish but I don' t see her brush busting thru the woods of the UP to chase brookies- I've gone down the marriage road and know what to expect and how to deal with it- I definitely don' have to worry about her hunting because she has no interest.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Just saying....


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

zzcop302 said:


> Did you happen to be in the UP?


Don't answer that Big Medicine. Too much information. Trout King has been trying to pry our spots from us ever since last years report... :lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> Don't answer that Big Medicine. Too much information. Trout King has been trying to pry our spots from us ever since last years report... :lol:


Putin and I have been colluding...


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Zzcop302 -yes I was in the UP for 5 days. Coming back in august with Puny trout


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome fish and even better thread haha. Some biggins for sure though


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

L.o.l..
I'll just say, Congrats?


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

PunyTrout said:


> Don't answer that Big Medicine. Too much information. Trout King has been trying to pry our spots from us ever since last years report... :lol:


I wasn’t asking for secret spots..... just GPS coordinates, drone footage of the area, and a topographical map with a few helpful hand written notations relevant to the fishing.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Screw Dan and the fish pictures. Let’s see Marie in waders.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Screw Dan and the fish pictures. Let’s see Marie in waders.


You, Dee Are Aye Tee Why Bee Aye Are Tee Dee... :lol:


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> You, Dee Are Aye Tee Why Bee Aye Are Tee Dee... :lol:


That's, "You Dirty Bird..." for those of you who don't speak_ far-out 2am mode...
_
Even though I misspelled_ Drity Bird... _Although, can gibberish really be misspelled?


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

PunyTrout said:


> That's, "You Dirty Bird..." for those of you who don't speak_ far-out 2am mode..._


I was wondering!!!


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

zzcop302 said:


> I wasn’t asking for secret spots..... just GPS coordinates, drone footage of the area, and a topographical map with a few helpful hand written notations relevant to the fishing.


Yes Drone Footage! But not the cheap Walmart crap. We need the thousand dollar DJI Phantom Pro footage


----------

